# Daiwa Certate, should I????



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Shopping for new reel to suit an egrell S2. Was looking in 1500/2000 size. Was thinking about getting a Daiwa Sol but notice you can can the certate quite cheap OS. Are they that much better? Keen to hear peoples opions.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Ben

How much are they os?

I notice Robert Payne is using one, his pic is on the front cover of this months bush and beach.

I'd luv to have some spare brass to buy a quality reel.

Cheers


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Sel,

The best I've seen so far is $415.00 delivered to your door.

Ben


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I start sweating when reels get over $200...

I sold my last car for $50. :?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate of mine had two Certates.

We came in one day through some heavy whitewater with our rods in the rear flush mounts.

My TSS4 and Baitrunner took a bit of a bath, as did his Certates.

I serviced my TSS4 myself and paid my local reel mechanic $30.00 to pull down and service the Baitrunner.

My mate had to send his Certates off to Daiwa. Took 2 weeks and cost $140.00 each.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate if want a certate you can get one for a bit over 300 delivered,

ive been dealing with these guys lately and are really helpful, 
http://marunouchishop.com/main/daiwa_e/ed_certate.html

if i had my time again i would choose certate over the sol, 
i mean the sol is a ripper reel, just that i like the look of certate better and well they are meant to be the best, so yeah


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Fishing Man,

Thanks for the Link!!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Billybob,

Yeah I know what you mean about services cost  When I go in the surf and/or offshore, I usually leave the expensive tackle at home. Just in case....

Ben


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Ben dont worry too much mate, the Certates I own have handled everything I've thrown at them and came out no worse for wear.

Have pulled them out of the sand in breaking waves and all they needed was a good rinsing off, I completely disamantled both reels after the first accident and it wasnt needed.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

the daiwa line up have fully sealed bearings, dont the? this means that they can take a dunk and be rinsed with freshwater, or at least that is my understanding


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Apart from the Alvey (and that floods as well but is just easier to service) I haven't found any reel that's impervious to a dunk in the surf.

They all take in water and sand, some just have a greater degree of difficulty (time, expense etc) coming back from it.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've edited this thread somewhat, can everyone please try and stay on topic, and play nicely!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Mate of mine had two Certates.
> 
> We came in one day through some heavy whitewater with our rods in the rear flush mounts.
> 
> ...


Mate at that price what did they replace or how much did the shop make on the services.


----------

